# Do you dislike men with long hair?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If so, why? And if not, why?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nope, I have always loved long hair on guys. Probably because I grew up listening to Metal; just went with the territory.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Men can have long hair? :sus


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

IMO, it detracts from the attractiveness of the guy, so I personally do not like men with long hair. Past the ears is where it starts turning me off.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Brian76 said:


> Just about every girl I've spoken to likes long hair


Good to know..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

How long are we talking here? Below shoulder-length...? It really depends on the type of style the person has to go with the hair. I don't like hippies or metal heads with the metal-head-low-pony-tail. In general, I like guys with a little hair in their eyes, though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Shoulder length is what I have.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't like it. Just don't find it attractive for whatever reason. Beards yuck me out too.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't like it. Just don't find it attractive for whatever reason. Beards yuck me out too.


Picky, picky, picky. :no


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

what about a guy with fro-like hair?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tannasg said:


> Picky, picky, picky. :no


Not really. The vast majority of guys have short hair and no beard. I did get one message from a guy recently who had this really long beard and he said in his profile that he washes it with lavender shampoo. So I kind of doubt he would be willing to shave it for me.....


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I think men with long hair are great. I really do. :b Let's examine the evidence for long haired men being really great:

Jesus - long hair. (OK so I'm not a Christian, but he's really popular isn't he?)

Qui-Gon Jinn - long hair. (alright so he didn't do so well what with dying, and forcing the Jedi to train the guy who would murder them all later on, but still... can you claim to have achieved more in your life that Qui-Gon? Exactly.)

Steven Seagal - long hair. (Most of it is sprayed onto his head mind you, or grafted from the backs of small animals. But I'm sure the pony tail is still all his own. He never gets hurt in his movies, except Executive Decision where he dies, but we won't mention that one. As I said, he never gets hurt in his movies. Is it a coincidence, or causation, that he also has long hair? You decide.)

Francis Rossi - long hair. (If you can make millions by being in a rock band, when you only know how to play three chords, you must be doing something right.)

Samson - they took away his long hair and look what happened!

Justin Bieber - short hair. He's rubbish isn't he? You see?

I'm sure there are other examples of men with short hair who are quite good, but let's just say that you all agree with me so that I don't have to examine that possiblity.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not fond of it. It looks weird and unattractive to me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

bellejar said:


> I like long hair on guys and/or facial hair as much as any other style. I actually think it's rather manly.


Beat me to it! 

I like facial hair on a man because it's so very masculine.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If anything, I like long hair on guys, assuming it is neat and suits them. Not sure why. I also like bald/shaved heads.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I find it unattractive.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't find it appealing because it reminds me of a female. I also don't like a really short hair cut either. I like average length hair.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't like it. Just don't find it attractive for whatever reason. Beards yuck me out too.


Pretty much this. I find it unattractive. I don't think I've ever liked a guy with long hair or found one attractive, celebrity or not. You can be a gorgeous looking guy, but having long hair will ruin it for me. I find that it distracts from their looks, and on some men it looks rather feminine which in turn, turns me off completely. Not saying there's anything wrong with effeminate men, but it's not my cup of tea. Not a fan of facial hair either - I like them smooth as a baby's bottom haha though some guys can pull it off, but I would find them more attractive without one, 99% of the time. I think the latter might just be due to the fact that growing up, I was surrounded by Asian guys and they tend to not have facial hair or any bodily hair but I actually like my men to have some body hair, just no facial hair. Plus, I think the facial hair would just prick me and I wouldn't enjoy hugging, kissing, cuddling, etc with him >.<


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

It's not a look I'd go for. Nope.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

My hair are reasonably long, although not very long. They will grow a bit more. 

And i can too state that all women i have ever talked to said they like long hair on men.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I actually love men with long hair, but not long where it's past their clavicle. That's just not attractive. It's gross.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Although i should note (sorry, no edit option yet for my posts due to the postcount) that this falls on the "first impression" category. Once people get to know the other person they do not usually care about hair much.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh ****, I remembered an exception.

David Gilmour.

The man was gorgeous of course, but the hair, the hair just added to it rather than detracting. So yeah, there's exceptions I guess.

Now facial hair, well not all facial hair, but _beards_. Love them. A beard (or specifically a great beard, or even just stubble) _always_ adds to attractiveness. First time I learned about Brett Keisel I spent no less than like 40 minutes on Google Image.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I knew a metal girl which liked me - for my longer hair back then. She even told me this, so it seems she was more attracted to my hair then everything else. Nice  Not that women are shallow or so ........ however I wasnt the only one she was attracted too she was kind of bored with her BF and just seemed to date some metal guys as a "hobby" when he was away....

But nowadays I feel that women arent that much into long hair (except in said metal scene or maybe goths)..

....my hair is now "average" length. I was fed up with the longer hair tbh. even if I may had better chances to date some more metal -girls with the hair still longer......


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I personally feel most men can't pull off long hair, and very long hair on a guy just doesn't appeal to me. Personal taste I guess.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't dislike them/their hair/look. I find some attractive, but overall I prefer short hair on men.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

No, quite the contrary.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

The guy has to have the right facial features,shape of head,type of hair and overall vibe for it to look good -Most men don't possess those-so it ends up looking dirty,bum-like or a wannabe hippie type.


----------



## jrocket (Apr 19, 2011)

I love men with long hair and facial hair.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't usually find it very attractive to have long hair and a mustache. Otherwise, I dig it. But I'd say I dig short hair, too. It heavily depends on the guy. Sometimes I think it's fitting, sometimes I think it's just not. -shrug- Even so.... If I find a guy attractive, it honestly doesn't matter what his hair is like. Certain hairstyles may flatter him more or less, but that doesn't change how I think he looks.

Plus, I believe a person should have their hair whatever length they feel comfortable with. Every single person I have ever asked (and many I haven't asked) has told me I look better with long hair, but I prefer to have it at least short in the back. It's made me very insecure, knowing a lot of people find me less attractive now that my hair is short. I would hate to subject a guy to those same feelings, especially over something so unimportant. /end rambling


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I hated when I grew a beard out. After awhile it itches like hell. I prefer how I look after not shaving for a couple days, a light stubble/5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I kissed a guy with a mustache one time. It was nasty. I could feel the hair tickling my upper lip. Yuck yuck. Never again.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't mind either way. I remember one of my first celebrity crushes being Kurt Cobain. I loved his long hair.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

For the most part I think it looks unattractive. I can't think of anyone who actually looks better with long hair. It's either greasy and horrible looking or flat and flimsy. But it really depends.



tannasg said:


> Picky, picky, picky. :no


How dare anyone have any preferences which you don't fit into.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Its a big turnoff for me.... JMO.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have long hair now but it varies every once in a while when I get bored and go short again. I am a firm believer in some level of facial hair though, and in terms of female perspective, a lot may be averse to it but then again I suppose that just comes down to a matter of personal taste.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

facial hair and long hair is great. i dont' like full on beards or long beards going on. i don't like really short hair and no facial hair.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I demand long hair


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

I think a few inches of shagginess is hott... Like messy beach spiky... Or a touch longer- hockey-style hair where it flips up at the bottom a little... "wings" .... Yummmm!

But anything longer than chin length is gettin gnarly to me. Ponytails are a major turn off same goes for greasy "rocker hair".. Well even non greasy... I'll just say its a turn off if it's past the chin.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No,I've been growing to like several guys with long hair these days.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I used to have long hair myself and am thinking of growing it out longer again, but not as long as it used to be when I was like 16... back then it was like down to my neck. 

And I think it's even been longer than that :O


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Anything more than shoulder length and I probably won't like it. The key to long hair on men is to make it work as a style choice instead of "I don't know what to do with this so I'll just keep it long, frizzy and greasy"


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I like it long  
Like mid neck like my bfs and he has curls as well so sometimes when i pull a curl down im like omfg look how long your hair would be if its straight xd god curls are sooooo sexy x.x
But yes i like long hair not chest length though mid neck section not under shoulders xd
I dislike short hair on guys thats like only a inch away from the scalp :blank


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I love long hair on men.

Not unkept hair though.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

I love long hair on guys! I think just past the ears looks good on just about every guy, and many can pull off longer hair quite well. Come to think of it, I can only think of one guy I had a crush on who always kept his hair short. Maybe I'm overlooking some great short haired guys... But yeah, long hair is definitely my preference.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope. Love all lengths of hair on men.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

It suits certain guys like Heath Ledger, Johnny Depp and Russell Brand. It's a bit like having a mane, very sexy.


----------



## Morbid (Nov 14, 2009)

From my expierences all the girlfriends ive ever had have loved long hair. Of course they were all metalheads,punks,rockers,goths. So that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

mardymoo said:


> It suits certain guys like Heath Ledger, Johnny Depp and Russell Brand. It's a bit like having a mane, very sexy.


Going along with this^ I like long hair when it is a stylistic choice. When it just seems to have happened and the guy has no idea what to do with it, it's just not attractive. And, any hair, long or short, should be taken care of; clean, some sort of style, good haircut, and so on.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like the shagginess or the length of "surfer hair" or "70's hair" whatever you want to call it. Where it stops around the ears. The guy I have been talking to used to have that shagginess and IMO it looks hot yum...but now it's all short...whatever haha. I like hair in general...short is fine. Bald is alright...I want something to play with meh.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> IMO, *it detracts from the attractiveness of the guy*, so I personally do not like men with long hair. Past the ears is where it starts turning me off.


How so? And if we go by that logic, wouldn't it also "detract from the attractiveness" of the girl? I'm pretty sure most guys don't just focus on their hairstyles...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Thundersteel said:


> How so? And if we go by that logic, wouldn't it also "detract from the attractiveness" of the girl? I'm pretty sure most guys don't just focus on their hairstyles...


Personal preference. I like men with shorter hair. Men and women are very different physically, so I don't think it's a great stretch to say that it's considered attractive to have differing hair lengths on the opposing sexes. I also love a beard on a man, but you can't go by that logic for girls as well.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Thundersteel said:


> How so? And if we go by that logic, wouldn't it also "detract from the attractiveness" of the girl? I'm pretty sure most guys don't just focus on their hairstyles...


i dont know if i would be grouped in with most guys but i think long thick flowing hair is beautiful on a girl... i would say that hair is the second most important thing to me aesthetically


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> Personal preference. I like men with shorter hair. Men and women are very different physically, so I don't think it's a great stretch to say that it's considered attractive to have differing hair lengths on the opposing sexes. I also love a beard on a man, but you can't go by that logic for girls as well.


Personal preference, fine. But I still think it's a case-by-case situation: some guys look better with longer hair and some others don't. Growing my hair out since the past several years (it's currently down to my waist, and very wavy) has made more women notice me and compliment me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I guess I'll stick with the long hair then.


----------



## Liliford (Jan 23, 2013)

I think there is something insanely attractive about a man with long hair. Especially when its up in a bun, hmm. I think its down to the confidence thats needed to pull it off.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm happy as long as they have hair! I've liked a few guys with longer than shoulder length, aswell as a few with short on the top hair.


----------

